# Lekarze > Forum dietetyczne >  Atopowe zapalenie skóry dieta

## jp-

Jak powinna wyglądać dieta u ludzi z atopowym zapaleniem skóry? Czy dużo wymaga wyrzeczeń?
Proszę o informacje na ten temat. Z góry bardzo dziękuję.

Pozdrawiam
jp

----------

